# My new blue nose Kompton! 6 weeks!



## Kompton (Mar 31, 2009)

Heey everybody. Just rescued him yesterday.. sweetest dog in the world. This is not my dog but is my first pitbull.. any advice/recomendations are more than welcome. let me know what you think of him.

hes 6 1/2 weeks


Clayton


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Cute pup! Good luck with him.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwww very cute!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmm Looks black nose to me (blue nose black nose red nose, means just that..there nose is that color, they are not bloodlines lol)

Hes very cute and tubby


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

pretty dog none-the-less. keep us updated, b-e-a-utiful pup. anybody else think he looks bullyish? not bashing so please dont take it the wrong way. their's apbt (american pit bull terriors) and theirs american bully's which are crosses b/t american staffordshire terriors and apbt's (supposivly). my boy pike (you can see him in my sig) is an american bully. we will be able 2 tell more later in life, keep us updated like i say and we can help you more  ---shane


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

What a little cutie! I love his little blue eyes!


----------



## Kompton (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks everybody! like i said i rescued him hes not papered unfortunately he was claimed 2 be a blue nose. i have another thread in bloodline 2 help me figure out what he is for when i tell people.


any ideas please post!


thx!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hate to break it to u, but without papers there is absolutly no way of telling. It doesnt really matter though. all that matters is that u show it unconditional love and proper training. These dogs are a privilege in my opinion. their not for everyone. Im happy you rescued him. Props to you beyond belief. we're glad your here, stick around and you'll learn more than u ever thought you would. ----shane


----------



## Kompton (Mar 31, 2009)

yeaa we were thinkin about buyin a papered one but we were watchin a show on how many dogs dont find homes so we couldnt justify it. 

Is it normal for him 2 sleep alllll the time. hes about 6 weeks. i think he may jus be a little timid in his new home. 


Any other advice would be great this is his 1st day here n like i said my firs pitbull.

thanks 4 the support


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Kompton said:


> yeaa we were thinkin about buyin a papered one but we were watchin a show on how many dogs dont find homes so we couldnt justify it.
> 
> Is it normal for him 2 sleep alllll the time. hes about 6 weeks. i think he may jus be a little timid in his new home.
> 
> ...


ooooo yea i got lexi home at 10 weeks and she slept 90% of the time so i could imagine how much a 6 week old sleeps, enjoy these times because soon your gunna be begging her to jus go2 sleep wen u wanna relax


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

jeep lex said:


> ooooo yea i got lexi home at 10 weeks and she slept 90% of the time so i could imagine how much a 6 month old sleeps, enjoy these times because soon your gunna be begging her to jus go2 sleep wen u wanna relax


hahahahahaha so true. i got pike at 4 weeks!!!! :hammer::hammer: i know i know dont bash me. but as you can see i've done good with my boy  they sleep ALOT when their that young. 8 weeks....they start pepping up. 16 weeks....you have a handfull lol. Enjoy.


----------



## Kompton (Mar 31, 2009)

haha yea i figured that. kompton will get up n kinda mop n play around for about 2 or 3 minutes n then pass out lol hes been great with the pee pads on last night id wake up every 3 hours or so 2 see if he has 2 go n everytime i put him around it he went but hes havin a lil harder time today 4 some reason


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh he is a cutie! Can't wait to see him grow.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww too cute!
*under the cover of night, goes and steals him* >.>

lol jk jk ^^ I would never steal anyones baby boy/girl...or adult or teenaged dogs


----------



## Kingston83 (Feb 20, 2009)

looks a little like my pup....good looking dog.


----------

